# Relatively simple repair



## cathead (Mar 15, 2022)

Yesterday while doing a bit of mill work, I heard something small drop but couldn't find anything on the floor.  
This morning I found out what it was.  The little metric 1x6 knurled screw that holds the indicator for tramming the
vise was missing and no where to be found so I machined up a new one.  The main problem is that the
threads on the mill were somewhat sloppy, thus the screw had a tendency to come out all by itself.  
I tried some cast iron dust and a bit of JB weld but that just wasn't satisfactory.  Then I went to cyanoacrylate
and baking soda.  After applying the cyanoacrylate to the threads, I dusted on the baking soda.  That
worked very well and now there is some resistance so the bolt will not come out by itself and the looseness.  
in the threads is gone and has a good grip on the indicator post.  I might buy another new mill in the future
but it won't be because I didn't take care of the one I have.  A little TLC here and there, oiling it regularly
and paying attention to details pays off over time.
	

		
			
		

		
	



It's getting to the point where I might even consider a coat of paint on this machine.


----------



## aliva (Mar 15, 2022)

That's why we buy machines to fix machines


----------

